# Colorado Springs, CO- Job no certification required!!



## mshukis (May 18, 2009)

Medical Record Coder  

Department:  Medical Information Services  
Schedule: Full time 
Shift:  
Hours: Flexible hours; Tuesday - Saturday 
Salary: Hourly, $18.00 - $27.00 
Req. Number: 0259-09 
Contact Information: 



Job Details: This position requires acute care hospital coding experience.  Please list this experience in detail on your application for consideration.

 Assigns diagnostic and procedure codes to records of discharged patients for purposes of reimbursement, research and compliance with federal regulations. 

Minimum Education: Associate Degree or equivalent in experience and training
Minimum Experience: Previous coding experience in an acute care hospital is required.  Required to have taken courses in anatomy and physiology and medical terminology.


----------

